# Hunter #'s



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

So, the population of Ohio's deer herd may be up, or down, or the same as it always has. I can't argue that topic with hard evidence other than my own personal observations and I don't hunt everywhere so that is kind of limited. 

So, I was snooping around the DOW site and found some very interesting facts. Ohio has become a popular destination for the whitetail deer hunter. In 1999 Ohio sold 361 thousand deer permits. In 2001, over 469k. In 2003 the number jumped to 515k. Well, in 2007 the DOW introduced the reduced price anterless tags and the state sold over 578 thousand deer permits. With those tags being good through gun season this year I would expect the state to have sold more than that this year(maybe even 600k). 

We obviously don't have land-owner tag data, but we would expect that number to be a consistent variable from year to year. Given the data that we have and comparing number of deer harvested to number of permits sold we can get an efficiency rating. So, in 1999 hunters basically filled 35% of the tags sold. In 2003 that number increased to 38%. Then, bad weather and all, Ohio hunters were 40% successful in filling tags sold in 2007. 

So, this would go even further to support the notion that deer hunting in Ohio is as good now if not better than it ever has been. It's hard to argue against nearly 600k people being more efficient in harvesting deer in 2007 than ever before.

I do think we have some problem areas where deer numbers aren't as high as they have been in the past, but I think those are isolated locales. In general, the data would suggest that deer hunters are very successful in Ohio. I do not see any evidence of a drastic decline or any of the significant problems that other places such as PA have seen in recent years.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

there's no deer in ohio


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Tell that to the one that I just hit with my SUV...Within the city limits...Only got one but her three friends got away...See them everyday...


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Remember that land owners do go to the check stations
so those deer are counted but the tags were not as being
sold and their are the "kill permits" which are counted when
given out but not as being used. Also we have many hit by
vehicles that are never turned in.

I personally would like to see the state raise the price on
out of state licenses and deer permits. Ohio is one of the
cheapest states to come to with some of the most liberal
laws on deer hunting for nonresidents.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Bonemann said:


> I personally would like to see the state raise the price on out of state licenses and deer permits. Ohio is one of the
> cheapest states to come to with some of the most liberal
> laws on deer hunting for nonresidents.



Couldn't have said it better myself. Go try to get a doe permit in PA.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bonemann said:


> Remember that land owners do go to the check stations
> so those deer are counted but the tags were not as being
> sold and their are the "kill permits" which are counted when
> given out but not as being used.


Someone wasn't paying attention. Maybe reading all of a post would be helpful.  

Also, as far as "kill permits" if you mean crop damage permits. Those are counted and it was discussed in great length in one of the other threads. Also, the vehicle/deer collision incidents...........guess what......................yep, those get counted as well. It's all there on the ODNR website.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just 10 minutes ago I had 14 does run single file across my driveway and head into my woods.Dont know what spooked them.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewis said:


> Just 10 minutes ago I had 14 does run single file across my driveway and head into my woods.Dont know what spooked them.


They were migrating from the public hunting lands before for the upcoming MZ season.  I wish deer didn't know how to read


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

Are you saying that there are deer in Ohio. How could all those people say that they were gone?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I wish deer didn't know how to read


yep.that would save the state a lot of money not having to make all those deer crossing signs


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

wannabe said:


> there's no deer in ohio



Lake Eries fished out as well


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

> They were migrating from the public hunting lands before for the upcoming MZ season.


Happens every year. Thats why so many people hunt the escape routes next to the private land. 

They obviously can not read the signs, but they sure as hell know where there are 50 people hunting them compared to 1 or 2.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the harvest rate is up not only because of the increase in hunters, but also the improvement of the weapons we hunt them with. not too many years ago remington green box rifled slugs were state of the art slugs.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

and $1.99 a box also. lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

> the harvest rate is up not only because of the increase in hunters, but also the improvement of the weapons we hunt them with


This is true. I made the same point about this topic on another site. Not only improvement of weapons, but every other hunting gadget as well. With all of this technology, it's turning the odds to the hunter more and more every year.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

BigV said:


> Lake Erie&#8217;s fished out as well&#8230;


Wasn't there a guy on here who caught all those fish? Factual was his name I think.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

coolerzfull said:


> and $1.99 a box also. lol


You ain't lyin!!!



wannabe said:


> Wasn't there a guy on here who caught all those fish? Factual was his name I think.


LMAO


----------

